# Whats your show-off song?



## Tweeky

If you wanted to show-off your system to a friend, which 1 song would you play to blow him/her away?

I may get laughed at, but I really find "Can't Touch This" is an impressive thumper that everyone is amazed with.


----------



## Zippy

Dire Straights - Money for Nothing


----------



## Tweeky

Zippy said:


> Dire Straights - Money for Nothing


Another one of my favorites!

Knoffler's pickin is super impressive.


----------



## rockin

Zippy said:


> Dire Straights - Money for Nothing


This seems to be the SQ holy grail and I have no idea why. Heard it in many cars including my own, never been impressed. 

For me, depending on who I'm demoing for, I'd like them to hear either "Lay Me Down" Dirty Heads or my personal favorite "Heart to Heart" Kenny Loggins. Really shows your system's ability to reproduce instruments and vocals w/ good MB. Don't laugh until you've listened to it. 

If the listener won't appreciate either of those, or I'm looking for a female vocal "If I Die Young" The Band Perry or "In the Arms of an Angel" Sarah McLachlan are my go to demos.


----------



## jnchantler

Mine used to be Money for Nothing, then it changed to Shine on you Crazy Diamond by Pink Floyd, now it's Hotel Califonia, the live version from the Hell Freezes Over tour album.


----------



## locotony

I personally think Telegraph Road of the Love over Gold album is the penultimate SQ song by Dire Straits as it starts soft and slow just guitar and piano cycles and builds twice to a huge crescendo that gives even the best systems a huge workout. Blew my mind the first time I heard in in a good SQ system in the late 80's and still is my go to for 14 minutes of SQ bliss, Hell I even impressed a few bassheads with it on occasion. Private investigations on the same Album is another go to, both will really work out the dynamics of any system.


----------



## jnchantler

One + on private investigations


----------



## ryanr7386

How about some Tracy Chapman? Album Fast Car. Love the hole album.


----------



## Mapletech

Diamonds on the soles of her shoes - Paul Simon. Lots of dynamics, very 'clean' sounds and bass.

Toto - Rosanna

Quincy Jones - anything from Back on the Block album, especially Birdland.

Thumbs up for Eagles hell Freezes Over as well - Hotel Cal, Last Resort with the big buildup towards the end, and then Get Over it to rock out.


----------



## ilikepinktacos

Tom Sawyer by Rush for rockers. Following Neil Peart"s drumming without it turning to mud surprises alot of people. Almost anything works on basshead rap types. I'm just not loud enough for them,lol


----------



## afwilkin

Devil Driver - Sail

I'm sure the dynamic range isn't crazy. But then again, how many people are you showing off your system to that would be considered true audiophiles?


----------



## Negolien

Man have to narrow it down to one song? Mehh I can pick a few Linkin Park songs I like to pound. Lying to you is one of my favorites I think it's off of the Meteora album. Nobody's listening is another really good one same album. For a rock techno type band they had a lot of very nice music for slamming on car audio.

Then there's Matisyahu.. I can yet again pick a few that push systems.


----------



## percy072

http://www.google.ca/url?sa=t&rct=j...OZelnM1DzXXlPy2PnobsP-w&bvm=bv.72938740,d.aWw

But specifically the one from the "Live at the Venetion" album, I can get it to deafening levels but still very clear. People love that impact from the midbass...


----------



## jamesr

Hotel California from Hell freezes over by the Eagles.


----------



## Lycancatt

alison krauss down to the river is really good for vocals and ambience.

tool the pot is what i use for rocking out and showing extremely cool phasing/imaging tricks.

tc wheres my money is my basshead go to..but theres a whole lot of good basshead go to songs these days.


----------



## vette_werks

World party: is it like today?
Has everything I look for, and its a good song for tuning


----------



## NealfromNZ

For non audiophiles that are new to subs I use beat dominator , bass can you hear me
Get a ear to ear grin every time.

Other wise Diana krall / David Gilmour / take 5 from the Dave Brubeck quartet depending on passenger.


----------



## Woody63

The Edgar Winter Group - Frankenstein
as loud as it goes :biggrinflip:


----------



## mino922

I just found a great track. Eric Clapton, Layla-Live, off of the One More Car, One More Rider Album. I had the biggest grin on my face driving down the road, about 30 minutes ago haha.


----------



## fcarpio

Zippy said:


> Dire Straights - Money for Nothing


Dire Straits - Love Over Gold. But lately I have rediscovered Pink Floyd The Wall and Dark Side of the Moon, which are very nice recordings.


----------



## Hanatsu

Here's a few songs from my "official demo CD". Quite a variety 

Yello - Beyond Mirrors

U-Recken - Holly Waters

Stevie Ray Vaughan - Tin Pan Alley

Ayreon - The Castle Hall

Dire Straits - Private Investigation

Infected Mushroom - Avratz

Great White - Rock Me

Seabound - Avalost

Alphaville - The Opium Den

Rage Against The Machine - Take The Power Back


----------



## robtr8

mino922 said:


> I just found a great track. Eric Clapton, Layla-Live, off of the One More Car, One More Rider Album. I had the biggest grin on my face driving down the road, about 30 minutes ago haha.


I like "She's Gone" from that album. Eric Clapton- She´s Gone (live) - YouTube


----------



## troutspinner

I see many like Dire Straits. So Far Away is also a good one.

A couple I like to use;

A-Ha - Take On Me
Styx - Mr. Roboto
Shinedown - 45 (Live from Kansas City)
Toto - Hold The Line
Van Halen - Finish What You Started


----------



## eatdrawbloom

Tipper - Spunion

Just so stylish and novel.


----------



## lurch

Planet Claire by The B52s
Dreams by Fleetwood

Sweet Home Chicago by The Blues Brothers ( good long groovin instrumental )

troutspinner, good on Mr. Roboto ! i gotta dig that out since i upgraded, VERY
good test song !


----------



## PPI_GUY

Soraya- Suddenly
Cincinnati Pops (Telarc)- Batman Suite
Supertramp- Cannonball
Donald Fagen- I.G.Y.
Frankie Goes To Hollywood- Welcome To The Pleasuredome
Dire Straits- Fade to Black


----------



## 63flip

Pink Floyd, Money


----------



## lurch

mapletech, yeah, " the last resort " came up on random play usb on the way home,
that live version really kicks, one of the best, it's got everything.


----------



## dawaro

Most will laugh but Michael Jackson The Way You Make Me Feel has always been a favorite demo of mine.

Outside of the traditional Eagles, Dire Straits and Floyd some of my regulars are:
ZZ Top Roughboy, Viva Las Vegas
New Order Bizarre Love Triangle
Orgy Blue Monday
Prince Party Man from Batman
the cantina song from Star Wars
the Quincy Jones Peanuts theme.


----------



## dsw1204

I have a couple:

Ted Nugent: Stranglehold

Rush: 2112 - the whole 20 minute song


----------



## fcarpio

Zippy said:


> Dire Straights - Money for Nothing


Even though I think this is a good one I find it on the bright side. I prefer anything from the Love Over Gold album instead. I think that album is recorded MUCH better.


----------



## fcarpio

Lycancatt said:


> tool the pot is what i use for rocking out and showing extremely cool phasing/imaging tricks.


Definitely, I also like to use Vicarious and Jambi from the same album.


----------



## sqnut

Dire Straits - Private investigations : Cause you can see which way the guy is facing when he runs after firing the shot.

Fleetwood Mac - Tusk : Cause you need to have the phase and balance between mid bass and midrange really good to really experience this number.


----------



## dawaro

Here are a few more that popped into my head,
Thompson Twins Hold Me Know
Fleetwood Mac Hold Me
Guns & Roses Hair of the Dog
Queen Fat Bottomed Girls


----------



## ryanr7386

The Morning Side - Steve Winwood
Water of Love - Dire Straits


----------



## juiceweazel

fcarpio said:


> Definitely, I also like to use Vicarious and Jambi from the same album.


Ditto on this, although I'm currently looking for a better recording of this. Mine sounds like it's not much better then 128...


----------



## Alrojoca

haken cockroach king if it needs to be Rock


----------



## 1fishman

NealfromNZ said:


> For non audiophiles that are new to subs I use beat dominator , bass can you hear me
> Get a ear to ear grin every time.
> 
> Other wise Diana krall / David Gilmour / take 5 from the Dave Brubeck quartet depending on passenger.


 Oh my goodness I forgot all about Dave Brubeck's Take Five! Unbelievable, I play it 5 times in a row on my way home tonight. Wow  thanks for mentioning it.

Perfect song the a rainy night drive.


----------



## lynchknot

Back in the day it was Aliens Ate My Buick.


----------



## jbb2388

Sade - No Ordinary Love
Pink Floyd - Welcome to the Machine
INXS - Need You Tonight


----------



## audiophile25

Chris Jones - No Sanctuary Here
Naturally 7 - Feel It
Michael Jackson - Billie Jean
The Mighty Echoes - Under the Boardwalk
The King's Singers - The Boxer
Steely Dan - Home At Last


----------



## troyer2112

Porcupine Tree - What Happens Now?

Steven Wilson - Drive Home

Scale The Summit - Evergreen>Darkhorse>Willow>Sabrosa>The Traveler
(bass is so rich and perfectly blended with the guitars!!)

So many more to list


----------



## troyer2112

2112!!!!!


----------



## BassMechanic308

I'm a big fan of linkin parks' album recharged, which is a remixed version of living things. Lots of heavy bass in most of the songs which just pound...

I'm also using a song called killin' it by krewella that's been decaf'ed with heavy hitting bass note in the 32-34hz range. 

White clouds also catches people off gaurd. My alternator doesn't like that song so much. Haha


----------



## 3j3j3j

Metallica - One 
This song is very complex song, strong vocals, multiple guitars, strong kick drum beat
or
The Chainsmokers - Roses
I love the vocals to show off the highs

G- Eazy and Borgore - Forbes 
Loud and punchy. Good pump up song


----------



## bilbo6209

3j3j3j said:


> Metallica - One
> This song is very complex song, strong vocals, multiple guitars, strong kick drum beat


I agree about One (i LOVE the version off the S&M DVD that is live with the San Francisco symphony orchestra!)


My car isn't dialed in for SQ yet so I cant add much to the SQ side, but I know that with 1 IDMAX 10 in a prefab .85Qft box only getting about 300 to 400 watts Lullaby by A Perfect Circle will make my daughters hair dance while she is sitting in the back seat LOL 

I have been slowly upgrading my home stereo and I can agree with a lot of the songs listed by how they sound in my living room!! Hotel California off Hell Freezes over is a great version ans if you are set up right sounds amazing!


----------



## 1963SS

Wow, some great song suggestions. I'm not really an _Autophile_ yet but I am an audiophile. I've had a killer home system since the late 60's. I also like Dire Straits and Brothers in Arms is really good for working out a home system and I'm guessing it would work great on a car also. The dynamics of that song from dead silent to a surprising, immediate bass rift and back to silence just does it for me. I like the way the woofers just idle or are silent for a minute and then the bass guitar and kick drum just blow the windows out.......immediately.....from dead silence to Wham.

The snap of the rim shots on the drums and Knopfler's picking are really cool on a good system. I think the frequencies in that song go from DC to light.


----------



## greg09

Dire Straits - Brothers in Arms (especially "Money For Nothing") - Very sentimental to me also, my dad used this song to demo the system I put in his truck about 20 years ago. Now I use it to demo mine.

Beatles - "The End" from Abbey Road. - Awesome drum solo.

+1 to the people that said Tool - Vicarious and Jambi! (The beginning of vicarious is the ring tone on my phone even!)

A Perfect Circle - The Noose and The Package - Love the midbass kick

Almost any song from Muse!

For people that I know appreciate the bass more:

AWOL Nation - Sail
She Wants Revenge - Tear You Apart

And for the real Bassheads:

Yellow Claw - Till It Hurts or IBETCHU


----------



## Lanson

Right now at the now, it is DJ Snake's mix of AlunaGeorge's "You Know You Like It"


----------



## dthor68

You guys have great taste in music.

My favorite music for many years has been anything Steely Dan or Donald Fagen. Their recordings are so awesome! 

Donald Fagen-Morph the Cat (The whole CD is great, H-gang is AWESOME!)
Steely Dan-Everything Must Go (Title track is great)
Steely Dan-Two Against Nature (Jack of Speed is my fav)

Two other very good show off songs by Steely Dan, both on the Royal Scam CD:

The Caves of Altimira
Dont Take Me Alive (The first song that ever gave me thrill chills, 1978 10 years old)


----------



## muzikmanwi

I stoke up. Joan Baez - Diamonds And Rust


----------



## dsw1204

Here's a few more that came to mind:

Madonna: Vogue
Madonna: Express Yourself

Supertramp: Bloody Well Right

Aerosmith: Train Kept A Rollin'

Lynyrd Skynyrd: Free Bird

The Outlaws: Green Grass & High Tides

Charlie Daniels Band: The Devil Went Down To Georgia

Jethro Tull: Locomotive Breath


----------



## XSIV SPL

Anything the listener prefers...

If your equipment and tune are good, there should not be any specific track which makes your system "shine"

Our goal IS fidelity, is it not?

If we're doing it right, the track being played should sound as great or terrible as the original source...


----------



## dsw1204

XSIV SPL said:


> Anything the listener prefers...
> 
> If your equipment and tune are good, there should not be any specific track which makes your system "shine"
> 
> Our goal IS fidelity, is it not?
> 
> If we're doing it right, the track being played should sound as great or terrible as the original source...


True, but I am not going to show off my system by playing Norah Jones's "Come Away With Me". Great song and possibly my favorite album of that decade, but it's not an album I want to show off my system with. There are just some songs who's dynamics are such that you want to "show them off" when demoing your sound system.


----------



## XSIV SPL

dsw1204 said:


> True, but I am not going to show off my system by playing Norah Jones's "Come Away With Me". Great song and possibly my favorite album of that decade, but it's not an album I want to show off my system with. There are just some songs who's dynamics are such that you want to "show them off" when demoing your sound system.


Why not?? If you are ready to "show-off" your system, it should be capable of impressing on every level... Even with Norah Jones


----------



## dsw1204

XSIV SPL said:


> I disagree... If you are ready to "show-off" your system, it should be capable of impressing on every level... Even with Norah Jones


I'm not saying it doesn't impress with Norah Jones, I'm just saying that I would rather show off my system with other, much more dyanmic songs.


----------



## dragonbat13

Alot of stuff on here I already use for my home theater, Havent built a vehicle system yet.

Couple I like to use, and I am not much on country. So when I got somebody who likes country I hit em with these,

George Jones, The Race is On. 
Dwight Yoakam, Fast as You.


----------



## DavidRam

Chris Jones - Long after you are gone https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=11Zce9gmjIA&list=RD11Zce9gmjIA#t=12

Dire Straights - You and your friend https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LNXncglnsZg


----------



## strakele

XSIV SPL said:


> Our goal IS fidelity, is it not?
> 
> If we're doing it right, the track being played should sound as great or terrible as the original source...


Right, so we're not going to choose something that was recorded poorly so we can say "look how bad our system makes this bad recording sound - it's so accurate." That's silly. Choosing a dynamic, well recorded track is much more impressive...


----------



## XSIV SPL

Some folks appreciate the fact that some very good music is very poorly recorded...

Don't let the quality of your system dictate your listening preference.

This is all about the music, isn't it?


----------



## Black Rain

Lionel Richie - Truly
Metallica - One
Yellow - Tangier Blue
Phil Collins - Wish it would Rain down
10CC - I'm not in Love


----------



## XSIV SPL

I sometimes demo with Norah Jones, actually...

But I also demo with Skrillex...


----------



## Alrojoca

I try to demo what I don't enjoy, since what I like the most, most people don't enjoy it


----------



## XSIV SPL

Alrojoca said:


> I try to demo what I don't enjoy, since what I like the most, most people don't enjoy it


I welcome folks to bring their own music to demo in my car... FWIW

Depending upon the content, I choose the preset


----------



## Alrojoca

XSIV SPL said:


> I welcome folks to bring their own music to demo in my car... FWIW
> 
> Depending upon the content, I choose the preset



That works, nothing nasty or bad words, the issue is more about dealing with very long tracks and try to only skip to minute 8 of 13 for example , it gets complicated either listening to the whole track, or fast forward to get to a point several times 
But I do have some easy short ones also


----------



## washesp

As a younger audio hobbyist I like using 
Rae Shremmerd - by chance 

Punishing bass , nice low cuts and then back to it. Really pushes a sub


----------



## Lord Raven

Anything from Focal demo discs... LOL


----------



## rob feature

If I have to pick one

_Patterns in the Rain_ - Spyro Gyra


----------



## BigAl205

Shiny Toy Guns- Major Tom
The Human League- Human
Ulrich Schnauss - I Take Comfort From Your Ignorance
Suuns- 2020
Commodores- Night Shift
Simply Red- Holding back the years


----------



## jeeplaw

A lot of classics in this thread..love it!

I'm a huge fan of Clapton's 24 Nights performances, especially Layla and the drum solo.

Beastie Boys -- Paul Revere - 24 seconds in and the "rev.erb..rev..erb" even in a sq tuned car sounds awesome. Make those woofers dance!


----------



## mrnix

jeeplaw said:


> A lot of classics in this thread..love it!
> 
> Beastie Boys -- Paul Revere - 24 seconds in and the "rev.erb..rev..erb" even in a sq tuned car sounds awesome. Make those woofers dance!


+1 for a great old school beat.


----------



## MrGreen83

For sq....I love 
1. spyro gyra's "eastlake shuffle"
2. sia's "chandelier (piano version)"
3. Sam Rucker "you're my starship"

IF ANY OF YOU HAVE AN AMAZING FRONT STAGE......demo this Sam Rucker track and watch how the music comes alive. I guarantee you after 2:30 minutes........you'll turn the volume down. The horns just go crazy on this track. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Frijoles24

mussorgsky - picture of an exhibition (organ) by Jean Guillou 
the album is good

Itzack Pearlman violinist playing 
-Zapateado - Pablo Saraste
-tchaikovskys violin concerto 1st movement especially the violin cadenza and the 3rd movement all of it. well the whole concerto is amazing

M83 - wait
m83 - je vous hais petites (not 100% sure if this is the title, dont have my list with me)

tool - jambi
tool - parabol and parabola

dream theater - changes of season

rob d - clubbed to death (Kurayamino Mix)


----------



## troyer2112

To a person who hasnt really experienced such power and force then i will play Rush Tom Sawyer since it is recognizable and shows them that they arent hearing it like it was intended.....rich, powerful and feeling the bass flutter!!


----------



## presscot

You're my heart, you're my soul 
Cheri, cheri lady 
Brother Louise 
You can win if you want 
Atlantic is calling (SOS for love)
Geronimo's cadillac
Heaven will know

- Modern Talking


----------



## juiceweazel

Lately I've been rocking out to Thriller & Man in the Mirror from HIStory.
When the bass rolls in after about a minute in Mirror, I still get a little smile.


----------



## Ericm1205

enya, usually orinco flow
ave maria by celtic woman
madonna vogue and a few off the collection cd
zz top for the punchy kicks
bostons 3rd stage album
5 finger death punch bad company

also some of the lord of the rings music is amazing. most of music was made by Enya


----------



## presscot

Never gonna give you up
Whenever you need somebody

- Rick Astley


----------



## hot9dog

Steely Dan - third world man
Gregory Porter - liquid spirit
PHANTOGRAM - I don't blame you


----------



## JimmyDee

Aside from the old school analog 'hiss' on the recording, I'd have to say: *Mother*, by *Pink Floyd *is an exceptional recording. 
Starts out with clean acoustic guitar and vocals, then builds from there.


----------



## Fijian

U can't see me 2Pac


----------



## DDfusion

I just found a new one. 
System of the down - Chop Suey. You can really hear the pick running on the metal strings in the opening


----------



## Offroader5

My system is SQ...but I like it loud as well  Recently I've been listening to Disturbeds new album Immortalized and while I like the whole album, Save Our Last Goodbye is my current show off song. I have auditioned to people at work and their eyes pop and several start the head bobbin...


----------



## incarubi

yes to dire straights, eagles, especially hotel cali live, and pink Floyd, and Clapton, but I also have a Sheffield labs recording of baby its cold outside, and it used to put the singers out by each parklight, plus her voice as spooky, and the room acoustics where very noticeable. bitd, we used flashdance if someone wanted a bass tune, and really anything that was extremely well recorded.

as for the I play anything, because my system is sq thoughts. the old saying garbage in garbage out. there are lots of worthless recordings out there that will not show off the ability of your system to reproduce minute details. The absolute best way to show off your system, is to play a common but well recorded song that your system can pick up on the little variations that most cant. for ex. aerosmith - dude looks like a lady, there is a trumpet on the course. at first you can hear 3 distinct notes all the same, but as the song goes on an average system it just sounds like one note held longer. on a good system, you can still hear the 3 notes of the same tone continue. that always opened up peoples eyes to what made a system better when they heard this. They would usually go back to their system and listen for it, and be disappointed


----------



## I800C0LLECT

I call it the cat song...good song for people who don't care about sq(most)

Awolnation - sail


----------



## Offroader5

I800C0LLECT said:


> I call it the cat song...good song for people who don't care about sq(most)


Haha. Reminds me of our last GTG. A member on here DRTHJTA was there with his Jetta wagon. We were BS'ing and some people that were just driving by stopped to see what was going on. After a couple minutes with their jaws wide open looking at it...simply because they saw the SI 18" in the back and immediately thought "damn I bet this thing is loud"...he offered to let them hear it. They went to sit in the passenger side. We knew right then that they had no clue.


----------



## firebirdude

If I'm really trying to show off for someone, I'll ask them what music they normally listen to first. If they listen to strictly rap/hiphop and you start off with Eric Clapton, they're probably not going to be blown away from the start regardless of how your car sounds. Play something from their genre first, then maybe talk to them a bit and move over to another genre if you must.

And my choices change A LOT. Weekly.


----------



## hot9dog

Offroader5 said:


> Haha. Reminds me of our last GTG. A member on here DRTHJTA was there with his Jetta wagon. We were BS'ing and some people that were just driving by stopped to see what was going on. After a couple minutes with their jaws wide open looking at it...simply because they saw the SI 18" in the back and immediately thought "damn I bet this thing is loud"...he offered to let them hear it. They went to sit in the passenger side. We knew right then that they had no clue.


This way funny as hell.... I totally forgot about this. I was laughing all the way home over this. The looks on their faces were priceless!


----------



## naiku

firebirdude said:


> If they listen to strictly rap/hiphop and you start off with Eric Clapton


This sounds a lot like my play list... it literally can go from Public Enemy to Eric Clapton to Deadmau5 to Fleetwood Mac etc. Because of that I don't really have a show off song as such, I typically will just let people hit play and see what starts playing, or have them just pick from what I have available.

I have discovered recently that NWA's album efil4zaggin sounds really cool, most of the tracks have a really nice wide stage to them.


----------



## Offroader5

I agree the show off song will vary depending on who's listening. What are they expecting from it? If the person auditioning listens to nothing but dubstep/electronic/rap, then if you load up Keith Don't Go or Diana Krall, they could care less. On the other hand, if you load up Deadmau5/Glitch Mob...they could be blown away.


----------



## mumbles

Seems like a good idea to go with something that doesn't fit in any real genre... I always like to start off with the 20th Century Fox Fanfare and go from there.


----------



## LunaticConcepts

Sound of Silence - Disturbed Helluva workout for your mids


----------



## I800C0LLECT

LunaticConcepts said:


> Sound of Silence - Disturbed Helluva workout for your mids


That's been one of my favorites for the last few months! Love it

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## LunaticConcepts

Also another favorite, that i may be partial to because they are a local band is Excuse Me by Fire From The Gods, good head banger, good vocals.


----------



## percy072

The rare time anyone ask's if they can "take a listen"...I don't expect them to sit in the car for very long so I like to give them a good strong sample of what I've spent so much time and money on such as...

DMB - "I did it", very well recorded, can get real loud and is recognizable to most

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jRXZkdEj7YI

Also the opening 30 seconds of this can get that "eye widening" reaction...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GJCPovnvqks&index=11&list=PL7g5RfZh58MTSvRnnej8F-QkfEB2dtLn-


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Knowing how most people are I choose something that I think might fit their genre preferences and turn it up to eleven. That said, I try not to make a habit out of letting too many people know I have a system. People talk, and the wrong people can find out stuff that's none of their beeswax through someone you trust (or think you trust). At g2g's my demo cd usually starts off with some simple essque tracks then after that anything goes. The object of the game is for the person getting the demo to have a memorable experience. If you bore them with frilly sq tracks you've wasted your time...unless they're into that kind of stuff.


----------



## firebirdude

95% of the people I run into just want to hear 160db of bass....

It's hard to find a true enthusiast outside of a show.


----------



## Jscoyne2

True^. I usually give them some ac/dc thunder struck with the bass up high. Shakes the car when the cannon fires but still has the stage and vocals right.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jheitt142

percy072 said:


> The rare time anyone ask's if they can "take a listen"...I don't expect them to sit in the car for very long so I like to give them a good strong sample of what I've spent so much time and money on such as...
> 
> DMB - "I did it", very well recorded, can get real loud and is recognizable to most
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jRXZkdEj7YI
> 
> Also the opening 30 seconds of this can get that "eye widening" reaction...
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GJCPovnvqks&index=11&list=PL7g5RfZh58MTSvRnnej8F-QkfEB2dtLn-


The second track in that post is my new favorite. 

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## LouG68

Dire Staits - Money for Nothing
Billy Idol - White Wedding
Pink Floyd -Comfortably Numb
Herbie Handcock - Rockit
Fleetwood Mac - Dreams
Toto - Hold the line/ Rosanna
Styx - Blue Collar Man
AC/DC - Shoot to Thrill
Rush - Limelight
Joe Walsh - Life's been good to me
The Knack - My Sharona
Hall and Oates - Adult Education



What can I say...... I graduated high school in 86




.


----------



## AyOne

Yann Tiersen: Rus Des Casdcades w/ Claire Pichet

https://youtu.be/Cmgm8HWrYPE


----------



## FordEscape

Captain Beefheart

Big Eyed Beans from Venus

The original on _Clear Spot_

"... Oh my, Oh my .... "

Nope, not for everyone. Nothing on YouTube does it justice. _Still_ blows me away after 45 years of listening.

seconding Diamonds on the Soles of Her Shoes, Paul Simon, Graceland, along with many others already mentioned


----------



## Accordman

First 15 seconds of Dancing on the ceiling - Lionel Richie 
Penny lover Lionel Richie


----------



## saltyone

Nigerian Praise Melody - Chris Jones

Xavier Niadoo - Nicht von dieser Welt - Die Ruckkehr

The Happiest Days is Our Lives - Pink Floyd


----------



## Pb82 Ronin

Easy:
In order
"5:12am" - Novelists
"Nothing but a good time" - Poison
"Ghetto Cowboy" - Bone Thugs N Harmony
"Narsacistic Cannibal" - Korn
"Raised Up" - Moonshine Bandits

And if you really want to get caught up in the feels (WARNING: very deep song, recorded superbly, and yes it's the same song Linkin Park wrote.)
"Crawling" - Dream State


----------



## Grinder

saltyone said:


> ....The Happiest Days of Our Lives - Pink Floyd


It's been this track far more than any other in the nearly 30 years I've had my horns. The helicopter is my favorite  part.


----------



## Alrojoca

I have a few, but they are my secrets that I don't reveal


----------



## Stycker

Any song from the album "Into the Music" by Van Morrison. exceptional recording with Midbass that hits you in the chest.


----------



## sdm111

Uncle toms cabin
Wanted dead or alive
For bass some random decaf


----------



## drop1

Zippy said:


> Dire Straights - Money for Nothing


I've been listening to you and your friend a lot lately. That track sounds amazing with my current tune. Money for nothing is no slouch either. 
I have a few phy trance songs that blow peoples minds. Tight clean and they play with the stero field a lot. I'll post a couple later.


----------



## bbfoto

troyer2112 said:


> To a person who hasn't really experienced such power and force then i will play Rush Tom Sawyer since it is recognizable and shows them that they arent hearing it like it was intended.....rich, powerful and feeling the bass flutter!!


Agree. Another track I use is "Down Under" by Men At Work. There is a completely separate delay/reverb only of the snare drum hits, but it is placed by itself far left in the sound stage and should image or sound like it's located 18" outside of the left A-pillar and forward about mid-hood. Most people never even hear or notice this at all.


I know that I've posted it before, but a great dynamic "torture test" track with drums, horns, bass, and lots of layered imaging width & depth elements is


----------



## Grinder

bbfoto said:


> .... I know that I've posted it before, but a great dynamic "torture test" track with drums, horns, bass, and lots of layered imaging width & depth elements is


I must have missed this one, so thank you for posting it again. Looking forward to hearing it tomorrow at considerable volume.


----------



## Pb82 Ronin

Because I enjoy this community, I'll share my ace in the hole with one of the best demo songs ever recorded...
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DZl6IVnv6qI&list=PLVx6ggx25uuZfp9mbt5kUYRczip9EDjHS&index=1


----------



## saltyone

Found a new one...for me. 

Nine Inch Nails - Hurt 

Wow...he lulls you to let down your guard with the bees and the artist’s amazing voice...nice and mellow...perfectly centered. Then, wham!


----------



## drop1

This will be crazy for some of you but the stereo play is nuts!

https://music.youtube.com/watch?v=N-rgThri-zk&feature=share


----------



## saltyone

Stycker said:


> Any song from the album "Into the Music" by Van Morrison. exceptional recording with Midbass that hits you in the chest.


Into the “Mystic”? Live or studio? Never mind...I’ll download them both...LOL


----------



## Angus Young

Anything by Rammstein tends to sound good..


----------



## Nathaninsignia19

I'd go with pink floyd - money


----------



## Stycker

saltyone said:


> Into the “Mystic”? Live or studio? Never mind...I’ll download them both...LOL


Sorry I missed this. Studio version. Here is another that has very strong Midbass. New Order "Blue Monday"


----------



## saltyone

Stycker said:


> saltyone said:
> 
> 
> 
> Into the “Mystic”? Live or studio? Never mind...I’ll download them both...LOL
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry I missed this. Studio version. Here is another that has very strong Midbass. New Order "Blue Monday"
Click to expand...

The studio version is very nice! That New Order song is a staple in my show-off play list. That initial midrange “tap, tap, tap,...” beats the hell out of my dash...sounds freaking cool.


----------



## Stycker

saltyone said:


> The studio version is very nice! That New Order song is a staple in my show-off play list. That initial midrange “tap, tap, tap,...” beats the hell out of my dash...sounds freaking cool.


Believe it or not my 18 year old son had this New Order song on his playlist. When that song started thumping it actually scared me. I had to have it. I think "Blue Monday" would be a great test song, checking for door resonances and speaker tolerances.


----------



## Pb82 Ronin

I now have a new demo song!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fl51O_46UZk


----------



## Bnlcmbcar

Some of the tracks I’ve been recently using:


Khalid - Intro (Large soundscape vibe)

Pink Floyd - Shine On You Crazy Diamond (1-5)

Nils Lofgren - Keith Don’t Go (Live)

Lauryn Hill - Just Like Water (MTV Unplugged)

Bjork - It’s Oh So Quiet
 
Beyoncé - Before I Let Go (Homecoming Live bonus track) 

The Black Eyed Peas - Get It (Midbass and Sub thump)

H.E.R. - Focus (use as tweeter/midrange coherence test. Vocals can easily have to much “s” and “sh” sound if not proper. Also watch your sub gain because there some low hitting 808’s that try to distract you from ‘focusing’ on her voice.)

H.E.R. - Take You There (Same reasons as H.E.R. song above)

https://music.apple.com/us/playlist/diyma/pl.u-XkD00bEC281jB9


----------



## fmedrano1977

good stuff


----------



## saltyone

Bnlcmbcar said:


> Some of the tracks I’ve been recently using:


Downloaded. Thanks!!!


----------



## rayray881

If I Had A Heart by Fever Ray


----------

